# WHAT is this? what causes this?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We had a doe kid yesterday afternoon that had a thick yellow goo come out prior to active labor, it was a huge clump of yellowish stuff, I figured that was just her plug.

But this same goo was all over the water sack too. I've never experienced a birth like this, it was so 'bizarre'. 
It seemed really thick, her water didn't break, and when he came out it was so thick and dark with the yellow stuff that you couldn't see him, you could just barely make out his feet/head.
He was half way out and took her a minute or so before she decided to push him out. My husband went in to catch him, and the water sack/his sack were all in tact and never ruptured, very thick and my husband had to get him out. The cord was intact with the sack and firmly attached, so we had to tie off the cord and cut with fingernails.

He was covered in the goo, and the bag just looked so icky...here's a link to my birth announcement, check out the afterbirth on the hay near him. Her placenta wasn't even normal looking. It was just like a big blob of slime that she delivered about 2 hours later, didn't have my camera with me to get a pic. It didn't have the long rope like appearance, no knots, etc. Weird!

viewtopic.php?f=51&t=29401&p=354850#p354850

edited to add that baby was very slow to get going, possibly because it took a lot for her to get him out. But he is doing just fine now. He is right at 9lbs.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Sounds like part of the placenta might of separated and then sort of decomposed a bit in there. Never had a birth like that but it screams infection of some sort. I'd put her on antibiotics just in case and a uterine flush if you can.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah...I would agree it isn't normal. Antibiotics would definitely be my first action, probably LA200 or the like.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm fairly new here, but I have seen meconium at my goat births before. Could it be that? like I said, I'm not totally sure just asking. :whatgoat:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

It def looked "cheesy" like. Did not look riddled w/infection to me. but I agree anti-biotics would not be a bad idea at all.

what do you flush a uterus with? a betadine flush? How do you do it? with just a reg. 20 or 60ml syringe?


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Tabitha said:


> I'm fairly new here, but I have seen meconium at my goat births before. Could it be that? like I said, I'm not totally sure just asking. :whatgoat:


This is what I thought as well. Was the baby past due? I would worry about infection in the baby and would give it some antibiotics.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Looks like he passed a lot of meconium during birth.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Iwantgoats said:


> Tabitha said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fairly new here, but I have seen meconium at my goat births before. Could it be that? like I said, I'm not totally sure just asking. :whatgoat:
> ...


It is not real often but meconium on freshly born kids is nothing to be alarmed about. There is no reason to give kid antibiotics.
Quite possibly there was stress during labor and/or kid was in there a little longer than it should have been during the process. That's just my theory.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, there is meconium, but that does not make the bag hard to see through. I've had lots of kids born with meconium in the bag and it never makes the bag look like this.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Hoosiershadow--have you tried a google search? Maybe look at the onion ranch (tennessee fainting goats) website and fiasco farms. They may have something, symptom related like this.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone, this honestly did freak me out, and is why I stopped taking pics, I was like WTF? ya know? I was worried! Mom and baby are just fine, she's never acted sick, and he's getting around just fine like the others. Surely if it were infection it would have caused her to be ill with that much goo? So strange!

BTW, she kidded on her due date as she was on day 150 the day she kidded <hand bred>.

We plan to sell her and the baby, but I want to make sure all is well before I do. I didn't do anything different with her than I did with the other does. The only thing I can think of is back in mid Dec, when the feed store changed grains on us and we didn't know it, that made our buck deathly sick <on top of that the vet thinks stress of illness caused a rapid worm load>, well this doe got sick too with diarhea and a fever, but was back to normal the next day. All we did was give her some B Complex, penG & banamine for the fever, along with some probios after the penG.
She got her cd/t at 4 weeks before, as well as a dose of selenium e gel.
We did worm them, I'd have to look at the date, but it was about a month and a half ago - we used safeguard for horses dosing 3x the amount for a horse for 3 days straight. But again the other preggos all got the same thing.

I'll definitely check around and maybe check some other groups and see if anyone has ever experienced this?

Again, they seem to be just fine, they are acting completely normal. Appetite, poo, urine, milk, etc. are fine. I haven't checked temp, so I can do that later when I go out to check on everyone in a little while.

Edited to add ---

I don't recall seeing her having any discharge through her pregnancy. The other does all had plenty of discharge weeks before their pregnancy. I just can't remember seeing any, or if I did, it wasn't much at all.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Livestock can carry infections in their uterus that don't make them sick, but it can be spread via breeding from doe to a buck and then on to other does. it can also make it hard for them to take the next years breeding. Honestly, if I ever saw that kind of bag and goo and what not come out of one of my does I would have her on antibiotics and have the stuff sent out and tested.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Ashley, it was so weird. Just wondering if I should use LA200, or would penG be better? I have both. We are planning to sell this doe as a pet, so I don't plan on breeding her again, but if she has an infection I want to treat her for it.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

LA-200 would work best


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Just wanted to say "Good Job!"

That baby would never have made it if you weren't there.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Ok So I was curious an Googled it.

"The placental membranes instead of being clear and shiny, are opaque, reddened and thick, and often have a leathery appearance and a layer of yellow exudate. The cotyledons, which attach the placenta to the caruncles on the inside of the uterus, are thick and rigid instead of being pliable."

The information came from here about Chlamydia. Sounds exactly like it but the kid is alive.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Tenacross! I was with her through her entire labor/delivery - she threw a fit any time I left her.

Xymenah - Thanks for the info. Wow, does sound like it! But the kid is absolutely fine, and the other does are fine that kidded as well. It's so bizarre. My husband said it reminded him of red bag in mares as the bags were hard to tear. 
Someone has also made mention to me something about fescue hay can also cause issues similar to this <but not sure about the gooy stuff>. We do feed a fescue mix from round rolls we bought, as well as another grass mix, and red/white clover mix.


----------

